# Release and Re-apply or wait it out ???



## krimynal (13 May 2015)

Hello everyone, haven't posted anything lately since to be honest I had no time at all ....

I'm currently REALLY thinking of simply releasing for the Reserve and Reapply in 6 months for the Reg Forces in the trade I want to join .... In the past 5 months my unit has cancelled 3 of my B-Class takings all of them within 5 days of me supposed to leave.  

Last Friday I've been told I was suppose to leave on the 15Th ( 7 days notice ) for a tasking of 1 month.  I was really happy , but I told them since I wasn't fit , that I didn't understand how they could of tasked me .... that's when my unit told me I had 3 days to get a medical exam and get back fit ... Which as you must know ... never happens ... so now I wasn't able to get fit , so I have to decline the offer.  

I wouldn't mind not going, it's the fact that they task me on it .... to then 2 days later come up to me and give me a deadline of 3 days to get an appointment to get medically fit (remember I'm in the reserve so I can't just show up on the sick parade in the morning).  

Every time they had a job for me, they would cancel it right in my face .... so now I'm really wondering if it's really a good thing for me to stay there .... I mean I had a full time job + the reserve , but both of them couldn't work together , so I had to drop one , and I decided to drop the full time job and take the "full time course" they offered me ... which for some reason I never got ( eventhought I was the only one requestion a spot and we had 3 spots available and we didn't send anyone ). 

Now Schools over so most place are not hiring , and the army well I lost the tasking they had for me , and I'm too late to apply for some course ... so basically I'm screwed.  

I am wondering , should I just leave the army , give my release form , wait the 6 months and reapply as a reg-force ??? I am doing a CT anyways , so I am still going to have to do DP1 and stuff like that ( QL3 ) .... 

I also been told this morning that the 3 trades I try to transfer to , currently have over 60 people waiting to get in before me , and they only take 5-10 per year .... so quick maths = 6 years of waiting till I get reg forces ...

I am currently trying to not yell at everything around me , but I've been dealing with a LOT of stuff from the past 3 years to make it happen .... and it just seem like it's never done...


----------



## RedcapCrusader (13 May 2015)

If you release, not only will you be subjected to a 12 month waiting period to reapply, but your integrity will be questioned by the Interviewing Officer: "If this person left once simply because they got a little frustrated, what says they won't do it again?" 

I understand your frustration, the CT/OT process is long and unforgiving; but if it's something you really want it is highly recommended to just wait out. If you release, There will be no guarantee that you will be granted re-enrolment and your application for the trades you want to CT/OT into may take just as long as a new unskilled applicant. You release, your name goes back to the bottom of the list when you do apply again.

Yes, you need Medical/Dental/Fitness for Class B, but it seems like poor planning on your units part. If you've put your name in for Cl B they should be scheduling you in for your Med/Dent/Fitness *immediately* so that way you're not scrambling for an appointment 3 days out. Yes, in the Reserve world Cl B taskings and courses do get pushed back or cancelled with little notice; it's something we live with, however, even if you've been in for a year you should have known this and quitting your full-time job was pretty foolish.

My recommendation is, stay in the Reserves and see if there's any additional work your can do during the week for the Brigade or other staff/units in your armoury. I did that when I got laid off, worked for Brigade for 4 months and then did some odd jobs for another unit in my building until I got a new job. At the very least, staying in gets you more Time-In, you're getting paid, and you're getting training. The best thing you can do to improve your odds of a CT/OT and getting more taskings is doing more courses. You never know, if you stay in and do more courses and more career-path training you may even get a bypass on some courses when and if your CT does go through (pending you're not doing an OT as well).


----------



## ModlrMike (13 May 2015)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Yes, you need Medical/Dental/Fitness for Class B, but it seems like poor planning on your units part. If you've put your name in for Cl B they you should be scheduling yourself in for your Med/Dent/Fitness *immediately* so that way you're not scrambling for an appointment 3 days out. Yes, in the Reserve world Cl B taskings and courses do get pushed back or cancelled with little notice; it's something we live with, however, even if you've been in for a year you should have known this and quitting your full-time job was pretty foolish.



FTFY.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (13 May 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> FTFY.



Maybe in other regions sure, I will stand corrected, However the practice that I am familiar with is as described.


----------



## krimynal (13 May 2015)

the thing is , I didn't know they were tasking me this summer.  I gave them my medical form stating I was unfit for the next 6 months last march .... ( i tore up my foot and needed physiotherapy ) .... so I figured , well I'm not working this summer .... great , but at least I'll be working at the unit.


Then last week I come up to sign my claims ... and the lady there is like "hey did you sign the tasking you had? because you are leaving next Friday...."

I was like ... what the heck ??? I'm unfit I can't leave anywhere .... then she shows me on the computer and sure enough I'm tasked to leave the following Friday .... 

I finally got to speak to someone at the operation ( on Saturday ) and he told me that I had until Thursday to get "fit" or else I would have to "decline" the job ( even If I couldn't do it at first anyways ...) I tried calling my medical staff , finally was able to talk to them tonight, and they told me that since the summer courses are starting they were only available on Wednesday .... and that the next appointment would be in 2 weeks minimum. 

So the problem with this B class especially is : If I had known they were going to try to task me , I would of called the medical unit and get everything done correctly .... but no one ever told me jack , and now they are saying that it's a bad thing that I "decline" the offer since it looks like if I simply don't want to do it ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 May 2015)

It never dawned on you that if you arent fit enough for Cl B taskings, you would also likely be not fit Reg Force?

I have read your posts WRT career aspirations on here over the last few months and you seem to be all over the page.   Here's my thoughts as someone who was Regs, then went PRes, then did a CT/OT back to Regs.

- regardless of anything, you HAVE to meet the medical and dental fitness requirements.  Period.  If you aren't medically fit for simple Cl B, forget Reg force until you are fit.  

- you have to meet the CFAT cut off for any trade you apply for AND the educational requirements.  Previously in other threads you said you needed upgraded math for AWS Tech, etc.  As either a CT applicant or if you release and apply for Regs later on, unless you have the minimum education requirements you will not be successful.  Full stop.

-meeting the bare minimum requirements does not guarantee an offer.  Applying for a CT doesn't mean you will get it, it is a competitive process.  You are competing with others for an offer.  Working Cl B means jack shit if you are not medically fit and don't have the required education for entry into a tech trade.  Tech trades have education minimums for a reason.

- from your posts, I get the sense your short and mid term plans are poor and done in a "grasping at straws" manner and now you are seeing the results of poor planning on your part.

1. At this time, you need to get your medical completed asap.

2.  You might consider getting a full time job civie side; everyone needs to eat.

3.  You need to reevaluate your CT plan.  You do not have the required education for trades like AWS, AVN, etc right now.  Even if you get them, that still does not guarantee a CT into any of those trades.  As you are finding out, the PRes doesn't owe you a full time income and any Cl B position can be cut with 30 days notice.  You should consider, if you really want Reg Force, applying for CT to a different, non-tech trade and upgrading your education while serving full time and applying for an OT 3-4 years into Reg Force service.  It is another option.

4.  You have, IMO, made some bad choices (quitting full time civie job) based on hopes and dreams (Cl B taskings and CTing to trades you dont meet the education requirements for).  You haven't kept on top of your medical status and now can't be employed Cl B and also cant CT to ANY trade in the Regs because of that.  You need to do some hard, deliberate thinking based on reality and your current situation on what your short and medium term plans are, how to get those plans in place and get control of the speed wobble your life seems to be in.

FWIW, I did a CT/OT back to the Regs but not into the trade I REALLY wanted, as that trade didn't accept CTs back then from the PRes.  However I kept it in sight for a possible OT later.  The opportunity to OT go my desired trade came, I applied and all the stars lined up and voila, I got my offer.  But it came thru alot of patience,  work, preparation and motivation.  Nothing was handed to me on a silver platter but because I maintained short, medium and long term goals ALONG with realistic plans for each, I was able to navigate some very challenging obstacles and now am doing what I really wanted to do when I applied for CT.

That process, from when I applied for CT in my 2nd choice trade, until I was trained and employed in my current trade (the one I wasnt able to even apply for with a CT to Reg force) took me from the spring of 2006 until a year ago.  I have been deployed more than once operationally since then, promoted - all because of 4 things IMO:  patience, planning, effort and a little bit of luck.  It worked for me, it can work for you.  I had to rewrite my CFAT, relearn some math, etc.  I wanted it bad enough to do it.

Set some realistic goals,  come up with plans to achieve them.  Hope is not a course of action or a replacement for realistic planning.


----------



## krimynal (14 May 2015)

thanks you Eye In The Sky ... 

I have made a LOT of bad choices ever since I tried to get in the army , not knowing what I wanted , trying to throw myself everywhere at the same time and hoping I get lucky , and basically do poor decisions based on poor understanding. 

I'm here today because I'm trying to see what the heck I can do with this.  First of I need to get Physically fit , which is something I'm working on right now , and trying to get an appointment as soon as possible.  Second I need to get higher maths, which is what I'm doing full time right now + private night class to do them as soon as possible and to make sure I meet the academic requirements for the trade I selected.

Yes I dropped my full time job based on dreams and hopes , I completely agree , yes I came back from summer training and I was disappointed because I've been told at least 10 times while doing the summer training , that full time jobs were SO EASY to get once you are trained .... Yeah I figured those guys who had over 10 years in must know what they talk about.  

But sadly at the end of the day , it was my mistake , and I have to assume what is happening. 



As far as CT/OT goes .... Honestly , I have no Idea on how this system works , and I thank DAA for being there and basically feed me all the info I needed because let's just say my unit was less than helpfull .... I have no clue on how everything works and they don't seem to know either.

I asked them questions and I always came up empty handed , that's why most of the time I came on here and posted questions regarding multiple different subjects because .... well no one could help me out here !



I do realize I need to set up a new "plan" and I need to set it up quick ! I need to figure what I want to do and how to do it .... yes I would love to become either AWS or AVN .... but AWS doesn't accept any CT's and AVN has a LOT of competitors.  SO I need something to make sure I have a plan B in case something doesn't work.  

As far as looking into non tech trade .... I honestly don't know much about other different trades , especially not the ones that are currently hiring , I did ask DAA for some specifics which he was kind enough to tell me, but I don't want to email the DMCPG and tell them "put me in anything that hires and of I go" I still want to know a bit about that selected trade ... because let's face it .... it doesn't mean I will get an OT 4 years in ....

I'm willing to put in the effort, trust me I've worked on myself a lot in the past years to make sure I stick to my goal , but right now , I feel like I'm a freaking goldfish in the middle of the Sahara desert ..... I'm totally out of my confort zone and I don't know how to fix it up ....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 May 2015)

The first step in solving a problem is realizing there IS a problem.

- no one can decide for you what you want to do, they can help advise you how to get there.

- finish your education upgrading.

- get your medical status GREEN.

- take the weekend and try to relax.  No one thinks clearly when they are all fucked up and stressed.

- you will have to make the decision about your CT, I am just saying consider looking into other trades if AWS, AVN look like their timeline is longer than you think you can wait for a CT.  You could have 4 years reg force experience,  pay, pension contributions etc completed by the time you get a CT offer and apply for OT...

Your reserve unit gets no direct benefit from you CTing.  It means they have to recruit again to fill your spot.  Most of them likely know far less aboutCTing than you do and likely they don't care either.

I and others have watched your speed wobble thru your posts here, hopefully you can recognize it yourself, re-adjust, set goals and plans to reach them.  I am one of the lucky who managed to get where I wanted to go, but it took planning and patience.


----------



## Pusser (14 May 2015)

krimynal said:
			
		

> I tried calling my medical staff , finally was able to talk to them tonight, and they told me that since the summer courses are starting they were only available on Wednesday .... and that the next appointment would be in 2 weeks minimum.



Did you engage you chain of command on this?  Exceptions to such policies can be made and frequently are if priorities need to shift.  Your unit also looks bad if they can't fill taskings, so the chain of command does have a vested interest in trying to make things like this work.  The person taking appointments at the medical unit cannot change this, but the Base/Area Surgeon can and a call from your CO could convince him to do so.  It happens all the time.

On a side, notwithstanding the role of the chain of command in these sorts of things, we are all our own best career managers and administrators.  Everyone needs to take an active interest in what is happening to them and occasionally remind the chain of command to make sure things stay on track.  Don't wait for the Training Chief to tell you that a qualification has expired.  You should find out when it does and ask to be course loaded in time.  It's the same with medicals - be aware and book appointments early in order to avoid disappointment.


----------



## krimynal (14 May 2015)

I am trying to call my unit this morning ask them if there is anything else we can do , either send me on the tasking and see the doctor monday morning over there and he puts me back FIT or whatever things we could do .... ths is such a last minute thing not much I can do more ...


----------



## ModlrMike (14 May 2015)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Maybe in other regions sure, I will stand corrected, However the practice that I am familiar with is as described.



Cause and effect maybe?

In my unit we conduct an ORV within weeks of returning from summer hiatus. At that time, members are advised of their Medical, Force, and First Aid expiry dates. The member is then expected to keep themselves sorted out. They are given ample reminders in this regard through the year.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (14 May 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Cause and effect maybe?
> 
> In my unit we conduct an ORV within weeks of returning from summer hiatus. At that time, members are advised of their Medical, Force, and First Aid expiry dates. The member is then expected to keep themselves sorted out. They are given ample reminders in this regard through the year.



We have the same. I think the difference is, the MO is only in town once a week and will not entertain appointments made by individual members as the priority is going to RegF, Attach Posted, and Deploying mbrs. Thus, our Chain makes the appointments on our behalf locally or arranges for us to be seen by the Base Clinic in Edmonton (as we are under 1 MP Regt, our CoC has no issue with us getting stuff done there if not possible locally).

Which puts the onus on the mbr to communicate up the chain that they're available on X date and Y time.


----------



## krimynal (15 May 2015)

but like I said .... I wasn't suppose to work this summer because I was medically unfit for a 6 months period starting march 27Th .... they have all my papers , everything .. so it's not like if I "played" them or made them work for nothing. 

Anyways ... yesterday I call them to tell them that I didn't meet any doctors because none of them are available , they told me "well it doesn't mater you are leaving on the 22ND ...." so I asked them "well why is it that you guys told me I had to leave on the 15Th for this place" .... the answer was "well no one really knows , and the warrant in charge of the Ops left for the summer .... so I don't know where you need to be and how long you are gone" ...

So basically I got tasked twice , for 2 jobs that were supposed to be for the entire summer .. to finally being told that well , both of them were cancelled because "I couldn't accept it" .... so this is a complete headache right now, and at the end of the day , I'm not working this summer ..... guess I'll have to talk to my broker and ask her what are the trades looking for people right now and get my medical set to fit and hope I transfer soon !


----------



## Brasidas (16 May 2015)

Stop.

First off, you're a reservist. You're at the point right now where you should already be familiar with the fact that fulltime taskings, summer or otherwise are notoriously unreliable. Nothing's in stone even after you start one.

If you've got some bitterness over back and forth and getting screwed over because of administrative or medical garbage, that's reasonable. But you aren't owed anything (other than, possibly, RFC). People scheduling weddings, school, or other important events around taskings and courses are asking for trouble.

CT'ing to a regforce trade on the basis of losing your summer employment plans because of this garbage is stupid. CTing to a trade you want, as part of well-considered plan is great. But there's already enough miserable schmucks stuck in trades they don't enjoy.

Take care of your health, your finances, and tread water. Figure out what your other options are and do something that works for you.


----------



## krimynal (22 May 2015)

Update. 

Well they shipped me out on the tasking I was supposed to be on... everything was supposedly GREAT .... and over there they sent me back home 5 days IN because no one asked them anything.

At least I was able to get a meeting with my medical unit this week , so by the end of the week I will be back FIT. 

I also emailed my broker , asked her about which trades were currently open right now, and I applied for some of them that seemed interesting. 

Now well ... I'm back at square one and I'll see for the rest of the summer !



By the way

my CT was IN way before this admin stuff , I applied for a CT last September and the BS stuff about the tasking getting cancelled last minute started in end of December / January


----------



## Brasidas (25 May 2015)

krimynal said:
			
		

> Update.
> 
> Well they shipped me out on the tasking I was supposed to be on... everything was supposedly GREAT .... and over there they sent me back home 5 days IN because no one asked them anything.



Print every e-mail you've got, gather all documentation, and talk to somebody you trust about your options.


----------

